# Chain stitch font



## spunkyoreo (Feb 21, 2008)

i am lloking for a font to do chain stitch letters, but not just a single run stitch i need it to repeat to make larger, bold letters. basicially a run stitch as a fill.


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

Is it chenille stitch??


----------



## spunkyoreo (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe, I guess that is what I am asking if that is what i am looking for, it is the stitch that they use to and still do actually at Disney with the mouse ears, they sew out your name in that single run stitch and there is a club that I do Jackets for and they would like to get that look back.


----------

